# GETM Labs?



## raider72 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone heard of or used *GETM Labs?*


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2013)

I got nothing. 

Welcome to UGB! Hop over to the New member Intro forum and tell us about yourself, Mate!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 26, 2013)

Never heard of them


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 26, 2013)

No sir....only GTG Labs with their Dr Tillerace and incredible LNE.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 27, 2013)

I heard on another forum Dr. Tillerace was not taking on new patients.....Can anyone verify this?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey there raider. I did get your PM and I did ask the young man to post and intro in the appropriate part of the forum. 
I like this kid. He's very polite as well as intelligent. I met him over at meso. We have some fun over there.
Get-M is an int source. I make it known as well as a point to not accept freebies from any sources on any of the boards I'm on. 
Some months ago I got an email from a guy I consider a friend asking if I'd be willing to try some product from a lab a friend of his has an interest in. THe board wasn't on any board I'm a member of and was asked to just give my personal opinion on it and wasn't expected to post on any board about it.
I received the gear which at the time was under the impression was domestic by air mail. I'm on the West Coast and if I had known it was int I would've declined the offer.
In any event, I ran the test cyp, Tren E and Mast p and was satisfied. About a month after receiving the product this lab shows up on meso? I'd be lieing if I said I didn't feel set up. But anyway, this lab is involved in a bit of controversy as are a couple of others. I've bet my first born that these fly by night UGL's that are popping up every day over there that claim to be long time cooks are not. I've also challenged them, Astro supposedely stakes his life on it, that they DO NOT have legit primobolan on their lists. 
It's starting to play out opver there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2013)

eagle ^^^^


----------



## Yaya (Oct 27, 2013)

Bens the kind of guy you pay to be able to hang out with...

And just like the 70s and 80s ..he accepts layaway


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 27, 2013)

That astro thread over at meso is ridiculous.. it's up to like 1000 post with a good bit of em being Ben ripping this guy apart.. there's still guys chiming in interested in the stuff or defending him... smh


----------

